# How to shoot an RPG



## MOTOMETO (Aug 24, 2013)

Failure at its finest


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, that guy's aim sucked for sure, but plenty of his little friends were plenty good with those RPGs.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh well...Sometimes you eat the bear and some times you blow yourself up with an R.P.G.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 24, 2013)

Hahaha what an idiot.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 25, 2013)

Even Haji had to laugh at that one...


----------



## Rapid (Aug 25, 2013)

Allahu Akbar, indeed! (quite worth watching)


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 25, 2013)

That dude shit his pants


----------



## Muppet (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy mackerel! That was awesome! Dude, it if were not for the retarded hadji's, the place looked like North Philly. Remarkable.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't bring a gun to a bomb fight.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rapid said:


> Allahu Akbar, indeed! (quite worth watching)


Beautiful footage, simply beautiful.


----------



## dknob (Aug 28, 2013)

Rapid said:


> Allahu Akbar, indeed! (quite worth watching)


Where was this?


----------



## pardus (Aug 28, 2013)

dknob said:


> Where was this?



Syria I'm sure.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## pardus (Aug 28, 2013)

Same scene from a different camera, much closer. This is awesome.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 28, 2013)

Wish it would have shown the full blast but still awesome.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 28, 2013)

pardus said:


> Same scene from a different camera, much closer. This is awesome.



Even better up close !


----------



## Etype (Aug 29, 2013)

The two big dudes on the gun look like Chechnyans.  Not sure what northern Syrians look like though.


----------



## dustin746 (Aug 30, 2013)

The most surprising part of that video was that they weren't using a white Toyota


----------



## Soldado (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## CQB (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like the smartest guys where in the truck.


----------



## Soldado (Sep 3, 2013)

How not to shoot your PKM.-


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dude was going all "Gangnam Style" there for a couple seconds


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL...these clips remind me of one of my all-time favs:


----------



## Rapid (Sep 4, 2013)

Ah, the old Russian hostage "rescue".


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2013)

Rapid said:


> Ah, the old Russian hostage "rescue".



Yup!

"Comrade I'm proud to say well killed them all!"

"You mean just all the terrorists right?"

"Sure.... terrorists, everyone"

"What about the hostages?!"

"Huh?"


----------

